# Q2037 - Influenza Vaccine



## AKAJBART (Sep 17, 2014)

We're receiving denials from Indiana Medicaid when billing for Fluvirin - Q2037 (dx V04.81).  Someone else in the office is telling me that the 'Q' codes are strictly for Medicare.  

There's a policy straight from CMS with the fee schedule and billing info.  The last I knew, CMS was the Centers for Medicare & MEDICAID Services.  

Wouldn't CPT code Q2037 apply to Medicaid as well?


----------



## missduck (Sep 22, 2014)

I always thought it was strange that Medicare and Medicaid did not use the same codes also but in Michigan they don't. G and Q codes go to Medicare while Medicaid pays on the commercial codes.

Try 90657 for 6 -35 months
90658 for 36 months+

I am just jealous you actually have flu shots...we still do not have ours.


----------



## missduck (Sep 22, 2014)

I found this website depending on the manufacturer

http://www.immunize.org/catg.d/p4072.pdf


----------

